# Destin 5/15 and 5/16



## kennyb (Mar 11, 2008)

Saturday: Destin Jetties.

Made three dive Saturday on the Destin Jetties. Water temperature was 78 degrees and water clarity was about 15-20 ft. Saw a few Kings, but the Jetties were loaded down with nice flounder and tons of blue crabs. Hit a max depth of 50'.

Sunday: Destin Bridge Rubble and The Air Force Barge:

Made one dive on each, again the water temparture was 78 degrees. Water clarity on both sites was in the 30-40 ft range. Huge schools of Amberjack on both. Both had nice schools of snapper on both. Didn't see any lobster.

I will try to post my dive profiles from my computer for all the dives, sorry, didn't take any pictures.

Spent about 4 hours Saturday afternoon/evening on the back deck at AJ's overlooking Destin Harbor. Almost made me want to move there until I got the bar tab. 

KennyB

www.fishingmgc.net


----------

